# Ransomware



## Don M. (Apr 25, 2016)

One of the more popular Internet scams, in recent weeks, is Ransomware.  You get a message in your e-mail saying "your package has been delivered"...and you didn't order anything, but you click on the message out of curiosity.  You are Immediately HAD.  Opening this kind of message puts Malware on your system that immediately locks your files.  You then receive a message saying that for a price, you can get a "code" that unlocks your files.  Do NOT open any E-mail that seems suspicious.  

These scammers are very creative, and even if you have good Anti-Virus and Malware programs running on your system, you could still be vulnerable...especially if you haven't updated to the latest release in some time.  It is Also a Very Good idea to keep an external Hard drive and update your files on it regularly, so that IF you fall victim to one of these scams, you have some recourse for recovery.


----------



## ndynt (Apr 25, 2016)

Thank you.  I get these emails frequently.  Have never opened one. Almost did one, when I was expecting a Fed-Ex package, stating one could not be delivered.   Thankfully, I did not.  Outlook allows you to view message sources.  I do sometimes to check where they originated from and rule out non-authentic email addresses.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 25, 2016)

I always check my spam before deleting and I always see lots of those in it.


----------

